#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Teil am Hoden? Knoten? Hodenkrebs? >

## 0l1v3r

hallo 
also aus juristischen gründen (nicht dass da jemand das gefühl hat, er riskiert was bei  ner antwort) sage ichs mal so: 
mal angenommen person A weiss folgendes: 
der Hoden sollte so glatt sein wie ein hartgekochtes Ei. Dies ist bei Person A's Linken Hoden nicht der Fall, er hat da etwas vergleichbar mit einem Pickel... also am Hoden, nicht am Sack. Diese Stelle ist auch empfindlicher und schmerzt etwas stärker wenn man sie berührt. 
"Person A soll zum Arzt gehen" ist klar... doch nur so zur Vorbereitung - was könnte Person A dort erwarten?  
Liebe Grüsse 
Oli 
p.s. coole smileys   :angry_shut_up:

----------


## urologiker

Nun ja, der Arzt wird die Geschlechtsteile inspizieren, betasten und wahrscheinlich auch einen Ultraschall machen.
Anschließend gibt es im Grunde 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Es geht voraussichtlich von alleine wieder weg
2. Es gibt medikamentöse Mittel dagegen
3. es muß operiert werden. 
Bonne chance, 
logiker

----------


## Fox 1

Worüber willst du hinausgehen? Hodenkrebs? 
Hier ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht: 
Hodenkrebs erkennt man, wenn man ein Knoten, Verhärtung im oder am Hoden feststellt. Der Hoden schmerzt aber kaum. Vielmehr erst Später. Bei mir war der Fall, dass mir auch der Rücken geschmerzt hat (im linken Bereich).
Am 12.05.2009 wurde bei mir Hodentumor beiderseits festgestellt. 2 Tage später wurde eine Ablatio testis (Semikastration) bdstg. durchgeführt. Nebenbei noch entfernung der Lymphknoten in der linken Leiste, Hernieverschluss rechts und ein paar Entfernungen der Leberflecken wegen Unruhen. CT-Befund von Thorax (negativ) und Abdomen (positiv auf 2 Lymphmetastasen 14 mm). Nach Histiologie (hatte das Glück, dass ich 2 verschiedene Tumoren hatte, ein reines Seminom und ein embryonales Carcinom) der Hoden und Lymphknoten der linken Leiste, wurde nach der Erstvorstellung in der Onkologie bei Herr Prof. Dr. A. A. Fauser eine 2 Zyklen PEB - Chemotherapie verordnet. P steht für Cisplatin, E für Etoposid und B für Bleomycin. Bevor eine Chemo angefangen wird, wurde bei mir ein Port im rechten Schulterbereich implatiert. Der Port ist wie ein Zentraler Venenkatheter. Vorteil ist, man sieht davon kaum etwas bis auf eine kleine Narbe und eine kleine Erhebung im Durchmesser von 3 cm, der Einstich tut kaum weh und die Venen werden geschohnt durch die Branülen. Es werden durch den Port auch spezielle Nadeln verwendet (Löffelschliff). Der Port selber hat ein Silikonplatte, die sich sofort verschließt, wenn die Nadel gezogen wird. Cisplatin und Etoposid werden von Tag 1 - 5 stationär verabreicht für 2 - 3 Stunden. An Tag 1, 8 und 15 wird Bleomycin injiziert, wobei Tag 8 und 15 ambulant erfolgen kann. Meistens kann es am Tag 8 oder 15 zu Leukozytenabfall kommen. Da habe ich aber Granocyte-Spritzen bekommen. Diese kann man sich selbst geben. Nachteil ist, dass man diese selbst aufziehen muss. Die Dosis ist aber schon fertig. Die Nebenwirkungen wie Übelkeit und Erbrechen halten sich durch Medikationen wie Omeprazol relativ gut in Grenzen. Die anderen Nebenwirkungen wie Geschmacksverlust, Schleimhautverlust und Haarausfall sind auf jedenfall da. Es kann auch stark an die Psyche gehen. Den 2. Zyklus habe ich fast hinter mir. Am 7.8. habe ich einen CT-Termin vom Abdomen und am 13.08. ist dann Abschlussbesprechung vom Befund zur Klärung der Frage vom Lymphadenektomie. Darum geht es um eine Operation im hinteren Bauchraum. Die Operation hat eine Dauer von 4 Stunden. Soll auch eine Operation sein, die es in sich hat. Ich will ja hoffen, dass es eine schonende Operationsmethode gibt. Darüber muss ich noch rechechieren. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich dadurch einen kleinen Einblick dadurch verschaffen konnte. Für Fragen stehe ich jederzeit zur Verfügung. 
LG 
Chris

----------


## daniel1994

Wo schmerzt es denn,wenn man dort draufdrückt?
Ich selber habe eine varikozele und es schmerzt in der herzgegend, wenn ich auf eine bestimmte Stelle drücke. 
Lg

----------


## Fox 1

Hallo, 
die große Operation von Lymphadenektomie blieb mir erspart dank der Chemo und der vielen Unterstützung der Familien, Bekannten und Freunden. Muss regelmäßig zur Nachsorgeuntersuchung. Im September war ich 3 Wochen in der medizinischen Reha in Durbach. Seit November 2009 bin ich wieder gesund geschrieben. Ich bekam auch vom Amt für soziale Angelegenheiten 80 % Grad der Behinderung bis zum Jahr 2014, da mir beide Hoden entnommen wurden. 
Mir geht es ausgezeichnet und kann mich nicht beschweren. 
LG 
Christian

----------


## michaberlin1

hallo, 
ich(34) hab mich jetzt auch mal im forum angemeldet um meine erfahrung zum thema hodenkrebs mitzuteilen. 
ich kann nur raten sobald ihr eine verhärtung im hoden spürt sofort!!! zum arzt.
ich hatte es bei mir ca 2 wochen vor weihnachten(2011) festgestellt und hab gleich ein termin beim urologen gemacht wo ich vorher auch noch nie war.er hat dann alles abgetastet und sagte gleich zu mir das ist ein tumor der so schnell wie es geht entfernt werden muss.das war natürlich erstmal ein grosser schock aber ich war froh das ich gleich zum arzt gegangen bin.er sagte auch das es in 2wochen schon viel schlimmer sein kann.
die heilungschancen sind aber heut zu tage sehr gut. 
also ich 3 tage später ins krankenhaus wo ich auch nochmal untersucht worden bin.
nochmal blutabnahme,ultraschall und ct. 
es wurde nichts weiter festgestellt ausser der tumor.
der linke hoden wurde dann unter vollnarkose komplett entfernt und vom rechten wurde noch eine gewebeprobe entnommen wo ich allerdings noch keine info habe. 
die op ist gut verlaufen und ich konnte dann ohne schmerzen am 1.weihnachtsfeiertag schon das krankenhaus verlassen. 
hab jetzt am 9.1. ein termin im krankenhaus wie es jetzt weiter geht mit der nachsorge. 
zum thema sex hab ich mir auch sorgen gemacht und im netz recherchiert.
da schreiben ja viele 2-3wochen warten. 
macht es wie ihr euch fühlt!!!
bei mir hats schon nach 5 tagen funktioniert und ich hatte keine schmerzen dabei.
der orgasmus war sogar irgendwie intensiver als vorher. 
wünsche euch alles gute und habt keine angst vorm arzt!

----------


## michaberlin1

hallo, 
hatte wie geschrieben gestern den termin in der charite.
mein endgültiger bericht ist noch nicht da.
der arzt hat erstmal nur den ersten bericht woraus ersichtbar war das bei dem rechten hoden nichts endeckt wurde.
allerdings würde er mir die chemo empfehlen weil im tumor seminome und nichtseminome enthalten waren.
er sagte es könnten im körper noch kleine metastasen sein die man mit der ct auch noch nicht endeckt(ct werte waren in ordnung).
 jetzt weiss ich allerdings noch nicht so richtig ob ich die chemo machen soll (wollte meinen körper nicht vergiften) oder nur die nachbehandlung und falls dann doch was wachsen sollte würde ich die chemo machen.
die rezidivraten liegen ohne chemo bei 14-20% und mit chemo 3-5%. 
jetzt hab ich auch mal nach alternativen geschaut. 
es gibt wohl auch biologische tumorbekämpfung. 
hat vielleicht jemand schon erfahrung damit gemacht oder gibts noch andere alternativen? 
viele grüsse

----------


## urologiker

> macht es wie ihr euch fühlt!!!
> bei mir hats schon nach 5 tagen funktioniert und ich hatte keine schmerzen dabei.

 Dazu kann man nicht raten. Man kann ungesichert ein Gebäude hinaufklettern und es kann gut gehen - oder auch nicht. Also besser an ärztliche Empfehlungen halten, dann ärgert man sich nachher nicht über sich selbst. 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## michaberlin1

Hallo urologiker,
erst mal vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich war nochmal beim Urologen und hatte nochmal ein nettes Gespräch.
Er sagte auch das viele Patienten mit der Chemo übertherapiert sind(also gar keine hätten machen sollen).
Er holt sich auf jeden Fall noch eine Zweitmeinung beim Tumorzentrum ein.
Ich habe jetzt noch etwas von einem Professor Dr. Rath gesehen vom Interview über sein Buch"Krebs,das Ende einer Volkskrankheit" im Oktober 2011 in Berlin unter Dr. Rath -- Krebs - Das Ende einer Volkskrankheit - YouTube
kann nur sagen sehr interessant und Überlegenswert ob man die Chemo macht oder nicht.denn die Chemo schwächt auch das Immunsystem was man braucht um die Krebszellen zu bekämpfen.
Warum sind denn schon Kleinkinder immungeschwächt?
weil sie schon beim kleinsten Husten Antibiotika verschrieben bekommen(jaja,die Pharmaindustrie)Also gar keine Abwehrkräfte mehr produzieren.
Ich weiss hört sich hart an ist aber so. 
gruss michaberlin1

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Micha, 
was Du da schreibst ist unsinn und hat in der Urologischen Sprechstunde nichts verloren. Wer gegen Antibiotika (oder auch Impfungen) wettert, der hat so ganz und gar keine Ahnung: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist groß, dass Du gar nicht diesen Mist schreiben könntest, wenn es solche Medikamente nicht gäbe - und die aktuelle Problematik der zunehmenden Resistenzen bei Bakterien zeigt deutlich, dass, wenn die verfügbaren Antibiotika nicht mehr helfen, es durchaus zu Todesfällen kommen kann. 
Also, bitte einfach in das alternative Forum schreiben, danke. 
Logiker

----------

